# Serbian Special Forces



## proka89

Serbian special forces are probably the most numerous ones in the region, with excellent equipment, great training and vast experience gathered through numerous wars in this region.

*Special Brigade*







Special Brigade is an elite unit of SAF continuing the tradition of antiterrorist, reconnaissance, paratrooper and diving units. 

_PURPOSE_

Special Brigade is a joint tactical unit encompassing reconnaissance, antiterrorist, parachute and diving components. It is an especially organized unit, equipped and trained for the purpose of preparing, organizing and conducting of intelligence-reconnaissance, commando, antiterrorist, counter-insurgency, Psy.Ops. and other Special Ops in land, aerial and water combat theatre.

Special Brigade Units conduct their activities in the enemys rear, in their own rear and on the front, by implementing vertical and other forms of maneuvering.

In performing their special, combat and security-intelligence tasks determined by the Strategy and the Military Doctrine of the Republic of Serbia, the Special Brigade units can act jointly with the RS Police Force units. In order to perform special and classical activities, the brigade can deploy artillery for support, engineering, armored units, Air Force, signal, Electronic Reconnaissance and Electronic Warfare, helicopter units and other forces and means. 

_TASKS_

Special Brigade is enabled to perform the following tasks:
- Reconnaissance activities in the strategic, operation and tactical depth, for the purpose of performing antiterrorist, and countering insurgency activities,
- Participation in intelligence and counterintelligence tasks,
- Resolving hostage situations,
- Disarming terrorist, criminal and armed groups of insurgents.
- Blocking the area and facilities
- Supressing riots
- Securing top army and state officials,
- Locating and marking targets for the aviation activities and long-range artillery in the tactical and operation depth of the enemy.
- Rescuing grounded pilots and reconnaissance-commando groups and individuals in the enemys rear,
- Air Borne Attack and aerial supplying

_ARMAMENTS_

Various types of artillery weapons and Special Operations weapons are used in the Special Brigade.

_TRAINING_
In teh Special Brigade, the following units are trained for combat:
- antiterrorist,
- parachute,
- Reconnaissance/Commando,
- diving units
- a unit for peace keeping operations

The scope of combat training is wide and involves tactical, firing and physical training of the highest professional risk. In addition to a very demanding selective training, which represents eliminatory entry criterum for special brigade, the following tasks are also performed in this unit:
-enabling the members of the units to use cold weapons, use martial arts, and to use weapons with strong firing capabilities;
-practicing complex Special Ops. tactical activities;
-training the members of the brigade in paratrooping, diving, climbing and rescue service activities

_TRADITIONS_

The Special Brigade was formed on 29 September 2006. It was formed by transforming and merging 72nd special brigade, 63rd paratroop brigade and parts of 82nd &#1052;arine Center and Kobre Antiterrorist Squad.

Members of the Special Brigade celebrate 29th of September as a Day of unit.

Their motto is: "*Who dares wins, who knows no fear, goes ahead*". 

Battalions:

*63rd Parachute Battalion*






The 63rd Parachute Battalion (Serbian: 63. &#1055;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1113;&#1086;&#1085; tr. 63. Padobranski bataljon) is one of the battalions constituting the Special Brigade of the Serbian Army. It used to be of brigade-size, but it has the status of a battalion within the restructured Serbian Army. It is intended for special, reconnaissance and diversionary operations deep behind enemy lines.

_History:_

By Order No. 200 of the Armed Forces Supreme Command (VKOS) of 5 February 1953, the 63rd Parachute Brigade was formed at abac. The Brigade was relocated to Novi Sad in March 1954 thanks to more agreeable circumstances. Considerable errors have been committed in the understanding of this unit's use and combat tasks. The prevailing position was that the Yugoslav People's Army(JNA) did not need larger parachute units, as, presumably, battlefield drops from the air had no chance of success in a nuclear war and with modern anti-aircraft defence and mass armoured vehicles in use. On the order of the JNA General Headquarters, the 63rd Parachute Brigade was dismissed in late 1959, and out of it 3 independent parachute battalions were formed: 159th Parachute Battalion in Skopje; 127th Parachute Battalion at Batajnica; and 148th Parachute Battalion at Cerklje. In 1964, a Parachute Training Centre was formed by combining the 159th and 127th Parachute Battalions in Ni. The 63rd Parachute Brigade was once more formed on 5 December 1967 by combining the Parachute Training Centre and the 148th Parachute Battalion. From 1967 on, the 63rd Parachute Brigade has been stationed in Ni. The Parachute Brigade recruits have participated in numerous parachuting and other domestic and international sports events, where they achieved enviable results.

_Training:_

In addition to being a highest-rank combat unit of this type in the Military of Serbia, the 63rd Paratroop Battalion is a unique "military school of parachuting". The "paras" are training experts on land also; they have an excellent knowledge of the mountain and its whims, of the plains, rivers and lakes, inhabited areas, communications and facilities of particular importance, in short, all the situations they may find themselves in both in peace and war. Sorties behind enemy front lines - reconnoitering and diversions - are their trademark.

_Recent services:_

In all the crises of the postwar era, the 63rd Paratroop Battalion has always been the first deployed, with the highest degree of combat readiness. In the course of armed conflicts in the territory of the former SFR Yugoslavia, the Battalion carried out all the assignments honourably, protecting all airports it had been assigned to. During the 1999 NATO war on Yugoslavia, the members of the 63rd Battalion fought against the KLA fighters in Kosovo, but also with diversionary detachments attempting raids from Albania on the territory of Yugoslavia. Members of the 63rd Battalion particularly excelled in their duty during an operation near the Yugoslav-Albanian border.

_Overview:_

From the forming of the Brigade until today, the paras have participated in 250 major combined tactical maneuvers, carried out with notable success. In the 1947-1990 period, 330,000 parachute dives had been taken, and from 1990 until now over 10,000 drops have been made each year. The 63rd Parachute Battalion earned the repute of one of the best units thanks to the exceptional efforts on the part of the troops and officers and high marks obtained in combined maneuvers.

The unit says its basic values are love of the fatherland and freedom, soldier's and parachutist's oaths, preservation of the honour of the arms, individual and collective courage, and unbreakable comradeship. The 63rd has been awarded many recognitions which its members and command cadre are proud of: the Order of the National Hero adorning our wartime banner, six Orders of Courage, and over a hundred other orders and medals awarded the 63rd Brigade members for participation in combat and other missions. Forty-six of its troops have given their lives while on parachuting and other missions.

The 63rd Parachute Battalion is a world-renowned and honoured unit. It also trains foreign armed forces in parachutist skills. The Battalion has been visited by many foreign delegations, which have assured themselves of the abilities and valor of the parachutists - their country's elite soldiers. The unit distinguishes itself by a high degree of loyalty to it by its former and present members.

*72nd Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion*






The 72nd Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion (Serbian: 72. &#1048;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1106;&#1072;&#1095;&#1082;&#1086;-&#1076;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1113;&#1086;&#1085;, tr. Izvi&#273;a&#269;ko-diverzantski bataljon) is a battalion within the Special Brigade unit in the Serbian Army. In the past it was brigade-size, and included the CT "Hawks" Battalion (now Counter-terrorist Battalion), and was known as the 72 Special Brigade. Currently it has the status of a battalion within the restructured Serbian Army. Its main tasks are reconnaissance and demolition.

The unit was formed in 1992, its headquarters are located in Pan&#269;evo.

*Military Police Battalion "Cobras"*






The Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras" (Serbian: &#1041;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1113;&#1086;&#1085; &#1074;&#1086;&#1112;&#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;&#1094;&#1080;&#1112;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1094;&#1080;&#1112;&#1072;&#1083;&#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077; "&#1050;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;e", tr. Bataljon vojne policije specijalne namene "Kobre") is a military police unit of the Serbian military, responsible for counter-terrorism, close protection and special operations.

The unit was first established by the order of the Secretary of Defense in 1978. The unit was joined with the 282nd battalion of the JNA in 1988. By the 1999 it became a separate anti-terrorist squad with a recognizable symbol of winged cobra. As of 2007 this unit is directly subordinate to the General Staff besides being part of the military police. The unit is consisted of 2 platoons and 60 members as of 2007. This unit is also responsible for close protection of military officials. 

*Counter-terrorist Battalion "Sokolovi"*






The Counter-terrorist Battalion (Serbian: &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1080; &#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1113;&#1086;&#1085;, tr. Protivteroristi&#269;ki bataljon) nicknamed: "Sokolovi" (Falcons) is a battalion within the Special Brigade unit of the Serbian Army. In the near past it was brigade-size, with 72nd Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion, and together was named 72 Special Brigade. It has the status of a battalion within the restructured Serbian Army. Its main task is Counter-terrorism. The unit was formed in 1992 and is based in Pan&#269;evo. The symbol of the Unit is the Falcon.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## proka89

More of the pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89

*Special Anti-Terrorist Unit (Serbia)*






The Special Anti-terrorist Unit (Serbian: &#1057;&#1087;&#1077;&#1094;&#1080;&#1112;&#1072;&#1083;&#1085;&#1072; &#1040;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072; &#1032;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1072;, Specijalna Antiteroristi&#269;ka Jedinica) (CAJ/SAJ) is a special operations and tactical police unit in Serbia.

_History:_

The SAJ was formed in the former Yugoslavia, due to the increasing phenomenon of terrorism in Europe that was occurring at the time from such groups as: IRA, ETA, Red Army Faction and the Red Brigades. The unit was founded on, 13 May 1978.

The detachment for special effects in the Federal Secretariat of Internal Affairs - SSUP, and was appointed the first commander Franz Kos. After seven months since the founding of the federal unit for special effects, a decision was taken to establish on republic and provincial levels a unit with the same purpose. The Unit for Anti-terrorist effects (Jedinica za antiteroristi&#269;ka dejstva - JATD) in the Republic Secretariat of Internal Affairs - RSUP of SR Serbia was established in Novi Beograd on December 18, 1978.

The first commander of unit was Milo&#353; Bujenovi&#263;. Main tasks of new formed unit were classical fight against terrorists, to prevent aircraft hijacking, release of hostages, the fight against organized crime and similar action of the high-risk in urban areas. In 1983 units base was relocated to the Belgrade airport and renamed in to Units for special effects (Jedinica za specijalan dejstva RSUP). In 1991 unit was again renamed in to Special units (Specijalne jedinice), and it's new commander was Radovan Stoji&#269;i&#263;. On June 1, 1992, Command of Special Anti-terrorist units (Komanda SAJ) was established, with &#381;ivko Trajkovi&#263; as commander. It consisted from Belgrade SAJ, under command of Zoran Simovi&#263; Novi Sad SAJ, under command of Branko &#262;uri&#269;i&#263;.

_Publicly known operations:_

1989 - On 27 February 1989th when, during the 1989 Kosovo miners' strike, the most persistent "Stari Trg" 50 strikers barricade on the horizon ninth, (850 m underground). The campaign was launched at midnight, and because they lift a disability, special forces have descended through the fire holes and surprised strikers.
1997 - action against hijacker in Smederevo.
1998 - counter-terrorist operations against the Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA); attack on Prekaz and elimination of Adem Jashari.
1999 - Ra&#269;ak massacre.
2003 - "Operation Sablja" Arresting members of the Zemun organized crime gang.
2007 - Arresting the mass murder in the Jabukovac killings.
2010 - First Belgrade Pride Parade security

_Structure:_

SAJ has four teams: "A", "B", "C" and "D". "Striking force" are teams of "A" and "B" which solve complicated hostage situation, quickly enters into kidnapped airplanes, buses, breaking into barricaded buildings, arresting a dangerous person with guns and criminals. Team C is a specialist and make it: sniper group, underwater diving group, group guide service dogs, the group of engineer for explosive land mines and group for biological and chemical agents (BHS). In executing task A, B and C have coordination team work, as a single entity, a team in which everyone has clearly defined tasks. Team D a protect important persons and objects which is an exposed threats of terrorist attack. Logistical support provided by medical group, the group for the construction and testing of weapons and ammunition, technical and emergency services.[4]

Team A - Assault
Team B - Assault
Team C - Logistics
Team D - Support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mitro

Very Good Picture .Keep up The Good Work .


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 : Bro, why are some of them using a shotgun ?  

Wouldn't the buckshot spatter be harmful to any probable hostages & a shotgun's lack of range be a hindrance ?


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Amazing pictures, gotta love the gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Armstrong said:


> @proka89 : Bro, why are some of them using a shotgun ?
> 
> Wouldn't the buckshot spatter be harmful to any probable hostages & a shotgun's lack of range be a hindrance ?



It's just a drill. In most cases just one guy in team wears a shotgun. It is useful if you wish to blast a door locks and stuf like that. And concept of our special forces is a bit different than in the most of western countries. All our special units are also trained for classical battle missions, were you don't have any hostages. For example if they just wish to clear the building from enemy soldiers, shotgun with her devastating damage will be really useful. And in situations like that you don't need great range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 : Is there any cooperation between Pakistan & Serbia in the military-to-military relations ?


----------



## proka89

@Armstrong

Not that i know of. But during the visit of Pakistany minister of defence they were talking about possible cooperation. He was even a guest of Serbian Special Brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89

PTJ (Counter-Terrorist Unit)






The PTJ (Serbian: &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074; T&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072; J&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1072;, Protiv Teroristi&#269;ka Jedinica, (Counter-Terrorist Unit)), is the special operations police unit of Serbia.

As its name states, the PTJ is oriented towards anti-terror operations as well as securing and maintaining the internal security of Serbia. Often only used in operations deemed too dangerous for other police units, it is highly trained and equipped. The PTJ's responsibilities include: resolving hostage situations, anti-terrorist operations, high profile arrests and bomb disposal. Members of the PTJ operate with extreme professionalism and devotion to their responsibilities. This has earned the PTJ great respect throughout the world as an elite special operations police unit among other such units.

_Organization:_

Teams 1 and 2 - Urban operations
Teams 3 and 4 - Rural operations

_Publicly known operations:_

In 13 operations across eight cities in Serbia, the PTJ arrested numerous members of the so-called "Customs Mafia". They detained known organized crime leaders such as Sreten Joci&#263; from the Netherlands; Dejan Milenkovi&#263; from Greece; Ridvan Ra&#353;itija from Switzerland; and extradited Abdelmajid Bouchar, (a member of "Al-Qaeda" suspected in connection with the 2004 Madrid train bombings), to Spain.

Others:

2007 - Arrested a large group of terrorists in an Islamic religious movement called the wahhabi on Mount Ninaj, killing one.[3]
2009 - Hostage rescue in Jagodina (in central Serbia).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

proka89 said:


>



That is one sweet shot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Gendarmery (Serbia)






The &#381;andarmerija (Serbian Cyrillic: &#1046;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1112;&#1072 (Pronounced as : Zhandarmeriya) is the gendarmery of Serbia, Dissolved at the end of World War II, it was reestablished on 28 June 2001, by the Interior Minister Du&#353;an Mihailovi&#263;. The Special Operations Unit (JSO) and Special Police Unit (PJP) were later attached to the Gendarmery. The gendarmery's duties are both civilian and military.

_Duties:_

The Serbian gendarmery consists of 4 battalion sized units. Each battalion has between 700 - 800 gendarmes. The principal bases are located in Belgrade, Ni&#353;, Novi Sad and Kraljevo.

Restoring peace and stability if they have been heavily disturbed
Counter terrorism
Countering violent groups
Repressing riots in prisons

Its civil duties include: to provide security and public peace, to investigate and prevent organized crime, terrorism and other violent groups; to protect state and private property; to help and assist civilians and other emergency forces in a case of emergency, natural disaster, civil unrest and armed conflicts.

Its military duties include to provide, preserve and protect security and public peace, public order, to protect state and private property, to assist other security forces in case of emergency, civil unrest, war; to repress riots; to reinforce martial law and mobilization; to fight and apprehend suspected criminals, terrorists and other violent groups ;

Its additional duties are to perform any duties decreed in the decrees of law and regulations other than civil, military and other duties and the duties given by the governmental decrees based on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

That is all for now, i hope you liked the pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Nice stuff bro @proka89

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian gendarmery - Visit to the ground security zone*






*Serbian gendarmery - Drills*






*Serbian gendarmery - Paklenik 2011*






*Serbian gendarmery - Day of gendarmery 2010*






Serbian gendarmery - First and second part the documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

proka89 said:


> That is all for now, i hope you liked the pictures



Nice pics, they look badass!

What AR are they using?


----------



## Bratva

Of all the commando pics i have seen,,, serbian special forces have taken lead on basis of Looks. Great physique and outlook. look God Father of Bad A$$es.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Koovie said:


> Nice pics, they look badass!
> 
> What AR are they using?



They use all kind of equipment, domestic, imported and confiscated. For example that Saxon was confiscated from a British UN forces in Bosnia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

proka89 said:


> They use all kind of equipment, domestic, imported and confiscated. For example that Saxon was confiscated from a British UN forces in Bosnia .



^^ I was talking about this rifle, whats its name?


----------



## proka89

More of the Gendarmerie:








































@Koovie
Zastava M21 5.56x45 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAL

Nice and strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Some pictures of SAJ:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*PTJ:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*SAJ - Patrol*






*PTJ - Practice*






*PTJ - Practice*






*Gendarmery - Training*






*Gendarmery - Training*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*PTJ - Ambush with counter-attack *






*Gendarmery - Training*






*Serbian Special Forces (SAJ,PTJ,Zandarmerija) *


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Members of the Serbian army Special Brigade - Cover of the military magazin Odbrana (Defence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

PTJ


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

SAJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Ballistic mask on one picture in the start was very intriguing.. Overall good mix of weapons and attachments especially the flash suppressors on heavy weapons.. Only heard of forces using silenced AK variants but saw it for the first time. Also shotguns are a definite requirement when breaching defensive structures such as doors and for the fear factor.


----------



## proka89

forcetrip said:


> Ballistic mask on one picture in the start was very intriguing..



http://www.ops-core.com/2013_Ops-Core_Catalog.pdf


----------



## proka89

*Special brigade:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

proka89 said:


>




Spetsnaz underwater weapons. Nice lol


----------



## proka89

SPP-1 underwater pistol and APS underwater assault rifle are in use in the Serbian Army Special Brigade.

More pictures by Dimitrije Ostojic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indushek

Brilliant job, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Promotional videos of the Serbian army:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Kosovo war 1999

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maleesh

is this otakar cobra or captured french VBLs


----------



## proka89

Maleesh said:


> is this otakar cobra or captured french VBLs



French VBL captured in Bosnia


----------



## Maleesh

proka89 said:


> French VBL captured in Bosnia



how many units you guys have? some says only two have captured?


----------



## proka89

Maleesh said:


> how many units you guys have? some says only two have captured?


We captured maybe around thirty or more different vehicles, but kept only two of them, the rest are returned to the UN together with the UN soldiers.


----------



## proka89

Actually we have only one VBL. We kept one VBL, two YPR 765, one AVGP, and one Saxon


----------



## Abingdonboy

proka89 said:


> French VBL captured in Bosnia



I'm not aware of the history behind this vehilce in Serbian service- could you explain please sir?


And surely the French would have wanted it back? 

I mean Serbia has good relations with the West now so has this incident just been "written-off"?


----------



## proka89

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm not aware of the history behind this vehilce in Serbian service- could you explain please sir?
> 
> 
> And surely the French would have wanted it back?
> 
> I mean Serbia has good relations with the West now so has this incident just been "written-off"?



They were all captured in Bosnia. NATO was bombing Serbian forces in Bosnia, so Serbs in retaliation took UN soldiers as hostages, and tied them up for bridges, military warehouses...... Around 400 UN soldiers were captured together with their equipment. At that time it was clear that UN mission is mostly working for NATO, and against the Serbs, so Serbs didn't have much respect for them. After that they stopped bombing us, and we returned their soldiers to them with most of their equipment. And now nobody cares for a few vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Last two are SJP, from Republic of Srpska, Serbian entity in Bosnia and Herzegovina. SJP is police special force unit. They are Serbian special police unit, but not from Serbia, my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esc8781

Nice thread! Really enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89

*Few pics of Serbian peacekeepers going to Cyprus and Lebanon:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

impressive and thanks for posting

can you please name me this sniper?


----------



## proka89

farhan_9909 said:


> impressive and thanks for posting
> can you please name me this sniper?


STEYR ELITE






http://www.steyr-mannlicher.com/uploads/media/STM_Produktblatt_ELITE_press_01.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

serbia is in russia who is controlling serbia russia or someone else


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Super Falcon said:


> serbia is in russia who is controlling serbia russia or someone else



Thts a very foolish question... you should read about Tito...


----------



## Super Falcon

hope pakistan get different kind of all weapons as serbian solders having in pics state of the art we are still MP 5 G 3 and AK 47


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

proka89 said:


>


 
Blacks in serbian special forces? da fook!


----------



## M.harris

Super Falcon said:


> hope pakistan get different kind of all weapons as serbian solders having in pics state of the art we are still MP 5 G 3 and AK 47



we are using modified ak47 because ak are good in fighting in a mountaineous and rockey terrain.


----------



## proka89

Super Falcon said:


> serbia is in russia who is controlling serbia russia or someone else



Serbia is the state in the center of The Balkan Peninsula. And we are independent state, so we are not controlled by Russia, or anybody else.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Blacks in serbian special forces? da fook!



UN Mission on Haiti. Only the two white dudes are from Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Members of Serbian Gendarmerie are acting in video spot of the popular Serbian pop band (Amadeus band)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbian gendarmerie welcoming for the new recruits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Damn, those are the most bad-a$$ looking special forces I've seen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Army info forum pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Army Special Brigade:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Serbian Army Sepecial Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

MILES system in Serbian army, base South:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Nice video of all Serbian army drills in 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

this is what commandos should look like. seems to be highly professional and well trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Goran Todorovic nicknamed Faca is an ex member of the Serbian 63. parachute brigade (today 63. parachute battalion of the Serbian army special brigade). After an accident in 2003 when his parachute failed to open at 1200m, he was severely injured, but still alive and ready to jump some more. Today he is a record holder with his jump from 8350m in 2008. This record jump was performed in Slovenia in Slovenj Gradec airport and is a part of his campaign for raising funds for a medical treatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Marking The Day of Special Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

What i plan to post now is not about Serbian special forces, but it is about most famous unit in Serbian History. Most of this is my translation, so there might be some grammatical errors, but never the less i present to you *The Iron Regiment*:






During the liberation wars 1912-1918 (First and Second Balkan war and WW1), Serbia has mobilized around 100 infantry, cavalry and and artillery regiments. All these military units boldly and courageously, at great cost, fulfilled their patriotic duty to the fatherland.

However only one regiment received the honorary title of "The Iron Regiment", awarded to them in regard of the legendary courage they have shown in the battles. It was the second Infantry Regiment "Knjaz Mihajlo". It was formed from the conscripts 21 to 31 years old (drafted from the regions of Toplica, Jablanica and Zaplanje), who participated in all the wars that Serbian army fought since September in 1912 until the middle of December in 1918.

What should be pointed out, especially when it comes to the Iron Regiment during the First Balkan, Second Balkan War and World War I, is that 16 000 fighters participated in the battle actions of this regiment. Iron Regiment participated in all big battles during that period. In the First Balkan War in Kumanovo, Prilep and Bitola battle. In the Second Balkan War in 1913 during the fights with the Bulgarian army, this regiment suffered losses of 50% of all soldiers. The commander of the regiment, all battalion commanders and all company commanders also died in this war. Since the war, the regiment began to carry the name "The Iron Regiment". 

In this war they gain immortal fame during battle of Bregalnica, when in the most critical moment on 18 June 1913, they stormed elevation 650, breaking through Bulgarian front, and resolving this battle in Serbian favor.

In the First World War in 1914 The Iron Regiment participated in the Battle of Cer, in its very center in the village of Tekeri&#353;.

In the battle of Kolubara they were given the task by the Supreme Command to take important strategic high ground Kremenica. During this battle colonel Stojanovic commander of the regiment was sick, so the command of the battlefield was entrusted to the lower-ranking officers. In several bloody assaults regiment tried to take Kremenica, but failed, suffering heavy losses. Stojanovic could not lay in a bed, listening the news of the death of his soldiers. He got up and came to the position even though he could hardly stand on his feet. With the command " Charge " he boldly led his soldier in attack. Kremenica fell, and Milivoje Stojanovic died in battle.





_Milivoje Stojanovic Brka_

After the Battle of Kolubara Commander of The Iron Regiment became colonel Dimitrije Milic. Early in 1915 the unit was transferred to Macedonia to strengthen the front with Bulgaria. In the end of 1915 The Iron Regiment soldiers were assigned to guard the retreat of the Serbian units and thousands of refugees. They are the last Serbian unit that left Serbian ground, and through Albanian gorges reached the sea. 

In what later became known as Serbian Golgotha through the Albanian gorges, Serbian soldiers and civilians were trudging through the mountainous Albanian wastelands during the harshest wintertime (November 1915 - January 1916), plodding through the frost and snow poorly dressed, on the brink of starvation and exhausted. Their worst enemy was the Albanian population itself &#8212; wherever they could, the Albanians were attacking from behind and stabbing the Serbs in the back, killing the nation in retreat whose state has been taken away. Some 100,000 Serb soldiers and countless thousands of Serb refugees perished during this legendary march-maneuver of the Serbian Army, which was compared by various historians with Napoleon&#8217;s and Suvorov&#8217;s crossing the Alps. Only some 125,000 of the Serb soldiers have reached the Adriatic coast.





_Soldiers of The Iron Regiment at Salonika front_

After a brief recovery they were deployed in Salonika front. The Iron Regiment was at the center of operations in the battle for the village of Gorni&#269;evo, and during the liberation of Bitola. Just on 25 September 1916, the regiment captured five Bulgarian officers and 804 soldiers, seized four guns, seven machine guns, 600 rifles, etc..

Immortal fame regiment gained capturing elevation 1212 on 4th November 1916, which allowed liberation of Bitola. Elevation 1212 was unofficially called (by the soldiers) the graveyard of The Iron Regiment.





_Dead soldier of the Iron Regiment at kota 1212_

After the breakthrough of the Salonika front in which they actively participated, the regiment participated in the battles for the liberation of Nis, Aleksinac, Paracin, Svilajnac.... In mid-December in 1918 regiment was withdrawn from Vojvodina to Belgrade. Where they served as a guard unit until the 5 May 1920, ensuring Palace, the National Assembly and the Ministry offices. Only when the guard was formed, the regiment was demobilized and the few surviving warriors, who in September in 1912 set off from Prokuplje in to the war, finally returned to their homes, burnt and devastated by the Bulgarian occupation.

Total losses of the regiment in the wars from 1912 until 1918. are approximately: 
- Killed in battle 32 officers, 1 239 soldiers and non-commissioned officers. 
- Wounded in battle 148 officers, 6 492 soldiers and non-commissioned officers. 
These numbers do not include losses from diseases.

War Flag of the Second Infantry Regiment of the Morava Division (The Iron Regiment), is the most decorated flag of the Serbian army. She was awarded the following decorations:

- Order of the Kara&#273;or&#273;e's Star with Swords II class
- Order of the Kara&#273;or&#273;e's Star with Swords III class
- Order of the Kara&#273;or&#273;e's Star with Swords IV class
- Order of the White Eagle with swords III class
- Golden Medal for Bravery
- Croix de guerre with a palm

Twenty- seven officers and men were carriers of two Kara&#273;or&#273;e's stars. More than 250 officers and soldiers received one Kara&#273;or&#273;e's star. The greatest recognition regiment received in 1921 when the coffin of the late King Peter I was covered with the flag of the regiment.

Among the fighters of The Iron Regiment there were also the two famous women warriors:

*Milunka Savic* - Serbian war heroine who fought in the Balkan Wars and in the First World War. She is recognised as the most-decorated female combatant in the entire history of warfare. She was wounded no fewer than nine times during her term-of-service.






She was awarded the French Légion d&#8217;Honneur (Legion of Honour) twice, Russian Cross of St. George, British medal of the Most Distinguished Order of St Michael, Serbian Milo&#353; Obili&#263; medal. She was the sole female recipient of the French Croix de Guerre 1914&#8211;1918 with the gold palm attribute for service in World War I.

*Flora Sandes* - was the only British woman officially to serve as a soldier in World War I. Initially a St. John Ambulance volunteer, she travelled to Serbia, where, in the confusion of war, she was formally enrolled in the Serbian army. She was subsequently promoted to the rank of Sergeant major, and, after the war, to Captain.






In 1916, during the Serbian advance on Bitola, Sandes was seriously wounded by a grenade in hand to hand combat. She subsequently received the highest decoration of the Serbian Military, the Order of the Kara&#273;or&#273;e's Star. At the same time, she was promoted to the rank of Sergeant major.

To honour the bravery of the fallen, the Serbian composer Stanislav Bini&#269;ki composed the "March on the Drina", a song which has become a symbol of the bravery of the Serbs during the First World War. Bini&#269;ki dedicated the march to Colonel Milivoje Stojanovi&#263;, the third commander of the 2nd Infantry Regiment of the Serbian Army, which participated in the battle. Stojanovic was killed in the fighting.

&#8220;These Serbs are tough in trouble, sober, modest, unbreakable. They are the free men, proud of their nation and the masters of their fields&#8230; For the freedom of their homeland these peasants instantly turned into the most courageous soldiers, the most persistent, the best of all soldiers. These are the glorious troops, made of endurance and zeal, the ones that make me proud of leading them, shoulder to shoulder with the French soldiers, to a victorious march for the freedom of their fatherland&#8230;&#8221; 

French General Franchet d&#8217;Espérey, Commander-in-Chief of the Allied troops in WWI.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Joint exercise of Serbian special police units and SJP from Republika Srpska 

*Drina 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Joint exercise of Serbian SAJ and Bosnian SIPA in SAJ base 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Serbian army Special Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

International exercise of the Balkan countries special forces Eagle 2013. Participants were from Serbia, Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Greece, Bosnia, Macedonia and Montenegro.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Serbian army Special Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

PTJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*PTJ Calendar for 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Very impressive photo's thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Kobre (Cobras):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cobras CT unit?


----------



## proka89

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cobras CT unit?



Among other things.



> The Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras" is a military police unit of the Serbian military, responsible for counter-terrorism, close protection and special operations.



Part of this unit became part of Serbian army Special Brigade, and other part remained independent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

proka89 said:


> Serbian army Special Brigade:



Some info on the rifle (leftmost) would be appreciated.


----------



## proka89

Article about them:



> You’re ready to walk dozens of kilometers in unknown terrain, at night, with 40 kilograms? You are able to tread the river when the air temperature near zero? Suffer cramps, sore muscles, scrapes? You have a great hand shooter and innate lucidity? Consider yourself brave? If so, maybe one day the uniform emblem stitched winged serpents.
> 
> Are you paying attention to the guys in elegant suits, which unobtrusively, always a step or two, walking beside or behind the President, Minister of Defense and Chief of Staff? Except for a small sign on the lapel, says nothing of who they are and what is the nature of their job. The same emblem you see on the right sleeve of their uniforms, when you meet them in the barracks “Dedinje” at the Military Academy, or any of the polygons, where practicing and perfecting skills, rare and unknown “ordinary” people.
> 
> Membership emblem denoting their unit in the form of a shield, inconspicuous olive-beige color. At its center is about a dagger whose blade wrapped with heraldic eagle depicting the wings, threatening one of the most dangerous animals in nature – cobra.
> 
> It is no coincidence that it was the Cobra battalion of the care of the security of the most responsible person in the country and the Army. With several special units in our armed forces, the Military Police Battalion for special purposes Cobras sacrosanct value of the Serbian army.
> 
> Today, the “Cobra” is part of the Guard, a military unit with the longest tradition of the Serbs. Nearly three decades of experience makes them experts in the preparation and execution of military police and protivdiverzionih actions.
> 
> *Privilege few to be part of “Cobra”*
> 
> Being one of them, the honor and privilege of the few. Be an excellent soldier does not mean to be good enough for the Cobras. Usually once a year unit announces competition for admission of new members from the ranks of officers and non-commissioned officer of the Army of Serbia. A small number of capable and persistent enough reach that goal.
> 
> This year, fifty-commissioned officer has expressed a desire to test its quality and training during the fasting selective earn a black beret. However, the first ramp for twenty of them were medically examined at the VMA. Captain Dejan Milikić first class, in whose jurisdiction this year’s selection, saying that the medical test more than rigorous.
> 
> - Candidates must be absolutely physically healthy. It happened with active athletes are often rejected because they had any, in ordinary circumstances, banal health flaw – mild hypertension or something. When people are exposed to such efforts and loads, as it happens on a selective training, each deficiency can be fatal – says Captain Milikić.
> 
> That perfect health is a necessary precondition to the general entered the Selective Training Cobras, we saw 20thOctober at the training ground, “sand” at the Great Gradiste. That day, rain and cold, as if they were clubbing together trying to break the will of the remaining twenty, who in previous Sunday questioned the limits of their mental and physical endurance.
> 
> - In addition to physical strength and endurance, candidates must demonstrate outstanding and psychological stability, as many segments of the training process of testing the will to become a member of our unit – the story of Captain Milikić.
> 
> According to him, the formal conditions for the arrival of the selection were also significantly different than in other units of the army. After medical examinations of applicants are instructed to check the physical ability. Based on the results, the instructor in charge of the physical training assesses the current state of the candidate and the opportunity for advancement.
> 
> *Rigorous CHECKS FOR FUTURE cobras*
> 
> Conditions of competition and anticipate that candidates pass the required security checks, that the professional military service for at least two years, they are younger than 30 years and have at least a very good formal assessment.
> 
> - There are established training plans and it is realized by adopting the principle of mechanical skills and drills. Based on the results obtained we can see who and how ready to withstand efforts. We practiced to remove them during certain stages of training. They mostly do it themselves when they realize that they can not have something to do or endure. After 21 days we analyze the results and evaluate them who is eligible to be a member of our battalion – explains the platoon commander for the selection.
> 
> The first training took place Sunday at the Military Academy in Banjica and consisted of a combination of physical exercise, base military police tactics and firing a shot. The candidates had to go through one short march to the drum of Banjica Brook and one longer than Jagodina to Sugubina.
> 
> The remaining two weeks of training took place at the training ground, “sand” at the Great Gradiste where the order came to “harder” part.
> - Every day for two hours we practice physical exercise with elements of combat. Firing from different weapons are also daily.
> Again some themes from infantry tactics. Basically the individual segments of the training – highlights Milikić.
> 
> However, the most critical segment certainly have a long and arduous marches. Instructors can agree that the largest number of candidates “shoot” right during the march. As they explain, marches are not only the test but also the psychological condition of stability. Reviewed, and the ability to orient in a strange land, but other segments of the military skills and knowledge.
> 
> They determine, for example, the task of converting some thirty kilometers long route. At every moment they have with him around 20 pounds of equipment. Halfway is added and transport bag with 20 more pounds, or march “unexpectedly” extended for another five or ten kilometers – lists some of the methods Milikić captain. - We need to say that these people sleep mode disrupted. They sleep much shorter than usual, which is an additional difficulty.
> 
> The final march, debt between 50 and 60 kilometers, is the final test that is put in front of the candidates during the 21 days of training. In teams of six people they need to overcome kilometers, rain, blisters, pain and – yourself. This is a rare opportunity to explore the limits of the will. Some of these guys in a few months will become members of an elite battalion vojnopolicijskog. Or not, if you do not meet the criteria. Prestige is maintained only by strict selection. In the world, only about ten percent of applicants overcome all difficulties and went into training special units. There is no reason in the Serbian Army is not so. Sometimes even great is not good enough for the elite, for the Cobras.
> 
> Such situations are extremely stressful and few who did not think to give up at some point. However, an important role in overcoming these difficulties is in the spirit of the collective. Often comrades from the team to help buttress the rapidly deflating colleague get through the crisis of his carrying cargo or even him with all the equipment, if needed.
> 
> Crossing the river via two crucified taken, treading water and ice creeping through the mud just some of the exercises that put to the test the mind and body. Wearing trunks, combined with countless sets of pushups and sit-ups, one of the surefire ways to acquire severe inflammation of the muscles.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some info on the rifle (leftmost) would be appreciated.


Assault Rifle M77 B1 | Zastava-arms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BestUsernameEver

proka89 said:


>



Great looking Rottweiler


----------



## proka89

BestUsernameEver said:


> Great looking Rottweiler


That one died recently  But the new pups are in training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BestUsernameEver

proka89 said:


> That one died recently  But the new pups are in training.



+RIP+ 

The pups are looking good as well. Not surprising though, Serbs are good at cynology.

Nice that they haven't docked their tails...


----------



## proka89

*PTJ*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian Army Special Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


>


how many special forces do you have ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> how many special forces do you have ?



I already wrote something about this, but i will explain again.

In Serbian army we have *Special Brigade and Cobras*. Special Brigade consists of three battalions. Counter-terrorist Battalion (The Falcons), 72nd Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion and 63rd Parachute Battalion. If you are interested you can check the wiki page of the Special Brigade, most of it was written by me.

Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras" are battalion size units mostly focused on close protection, but they are also elite counter terrorist unit.

In Serbian police there are three special purpose units. *Special Anti-Terrorist Unit (SAJ)*, *Counter-Terrorist Unit (PTJ)*, and *Gendarmery with their First fast response squad*.

So in total we have:

Special brigade (around 1000 members)
Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras" (around 300 members)
Special Anti-Terrorist Unit - SAJ (around 250 members)
Counter-Terrorist Unit - PTJ (around 250 members)
Gendarmery (around 3200 members from which some 600 are in Fast response squad)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

SAJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*SAJ*




































Serbian army Special Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Serbian army Special Brigade and Cobras:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Cobras - equipment and armament*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

SAJ - new short movie about unit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

As you may have heared, in October, the first joint exercies between Serbian and Russian Special Forces will be organized in Serbia. The biggest part of the exercise will bi carried out by Russian (VDV) and Serbian (63rd Parachute Battalion of the Special Brigade of Serbian Army) paratroopers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Milosjevtic

At Airborne Academy in Ryazan, 240 kilometers southeast of Moscow, ten members of the Special Brigade of the Serbian Army trained from 15th to 30th August with the Russian parachute system "D-10". 

After successful completion of training at the parachute training ground, paratroopers of the Serbian Army, along with airborne academy cadets from Russia performed parachute jumps from an aircraft, "An-2" and "Il-76" which can transport up to 125 skydivers with full equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

PTJ





Serbian Gendarmerie:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Members of Serbian Gendarmerie beating prime minister brother during Belgrade gay parade:






Gay parade was held in Belgrade today; it was followed by incidents in the different parts of the city and some 50 people have been arrested. The members of Gendarmerie have beaten Andrej Vucic, brother of the Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic

Belgrade today:


----------



## proka89




----------



## vostok

So many good people have to spend their time and strength to protect a handful of spiritually degenerative perverts.


----------



## rockstar08

Damn they look bad A$$ , and very Awesome Gear , i must say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

On this day, nine years ago, on the 29th of September 2006 Special Brigade of the Serbian Army was founded.
At their main barracks "Rastko Nemanjic" in Panchevo near Belgrade, Serbian specialists and soldiers are marking this day. I please Proka to post some photos, because I can`t do it yet 


Proko, mogu li ti preko ovog foruma poslati fotografiju sa proslave da objaviš? Ili mi ostavi mejl.


----------



## proka89

Ne znam da li moze preko ovog foruma da se salju privatne poruke, ali evo ti moj mail:
vukovicjovan89@gmail.com
Najbolje bi bilo ako imaju negde vec okacene pa samo da ih linkujemo, kako ne bih krsio nicija autorska prava.



vostok said:


> So many good people have to spend their time and strength to protect a handful of spiritually degenerative perverts.



Pressure from the EU. Most of the people in Serbia has nothing against gay community, but we are against this parade. We have our own traditions, beliefs... And they would like to change us into Amsterdam overnight. This parade is pointless, it won't change anything, it's just a waste of time, money and energy.


----------



## proka89

*The Day of the Special Brigade*

Photo by Milosjevtic





And rest from the Serbian Army official site:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Milosjevtic

Operator from the Military Police Battalion of Special Purpose "Cobras".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

SAJ:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kurlang

@proka89 Wonderful pictures, keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*17 special units from 12 countries on exercise in SAJ base in Serbia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

@proka89 brother is back ! ! ! !


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> @proka89 brother is back ! ! ! !



I returned few days ago . And here is one picture from Serbia just for you:





Some army presentation in Belgrade on 31.3.2015. Soon in Bangladesh 

*Serbian Special brigade and Russian VDV*:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> I returned few days ago . And here is one picture from


any detail info about what is coming to BD ? any new purchase ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> any detail info about what is coming to BD ? any new purchase ?


Nothing that i know of.


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Gendarmerie:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

They certainly look impressive.


----------



## Mi-24



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbian police day:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89

*SAJ on exercise "Balkan response 2015" in their CBRN equipment*:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Training of Special Brigade on Vlasina Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Milosjevtic

Special gear and weaponry of the operator from the Special Anti-terrorist Unit-SAU (Serb. Specijalna antiteroristička jedinica-SAJ).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Special Brigade equipment*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Milosjevtic

Holster "5.11 ThumbDrve Glock-17" of the operator from Counter Terorist Unit (Serb. Protivteroristička jedinica-PTJ). The handung model is Glock-17 Gen 3 in 9x19 mm Para/Luger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Milosjevtic

Operators of the Unit for Counter Terrorist Actions (Serb. Jedinica za protivteroristička dejstva) of the Serbian Gendarmerie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Preparations for the "Shield" exercise in Belgrade*

On the occasion of the largest ever anti-terrorist demonstration exercises of all Serbian security services, at the confluence of two rivers in Belgrade and at the Central Railway Station preparatory activities are held today as well.

The joint activities include several hundred members of the Serbian Ministry of Interior, Serbian Armed Forces, BIA and other agencies. In the exercise "Shield" about 200 SAF members from the Special Brigade, 204th Air Brigade, Riverine Flotilla, the Guard and the military police battalion of special purpose "Cobras" are involved.

Today are presented demanding and complex tactical exercises in resolving the hostage situation in a vessel, approaching of two anti-terrorist squad vessels and resolving of hostage situations. Then a diving team from the Riverine Flotilla was deployed to continue the anti-terrorist action and capture fugitive terrorists.

Also, an exercise of a hostage situation on a train in co-action with two anti-terrorist units of the Ministry of Interior and the Serbian Armed Forces was executed. 

Anti-terrorist teams of the Special Brigade of the Serbian Armed Forces and the Serbian Ministry of Interior practiced at Batajnica infiltration from air by going down ropes from Mi-8 SAF helicopters with the support of Gazelle helicopters.

According to Major Darko Dimitrijevic from the Special Brigade of the Serbian Armed Forces, everything is working well and there are no problems in complying police forces with the Serbian Armed Forces.

- In our regular activities we often cooperate with the Gendarmerie and other units of the Serbian Armed Forces. We are all professionals and it is important to emphasize that all special units in Serbia have always cooperated very well - Major Dimitrijevic said.

Police member Captain Milos Vracar stressed that the exercises will demonstrate the strength of the entire defence system against all security threats.

- Citizens of Serbia will have the opportunity to see the equipment and combat readiness of all security structures in Serbia at a time when many countries are faced with terrorist threats. In this way, we will send a clear message of unity of Serbia and its security structures in the defence from all disruptive factors - Captain Vracar said.

Exercise "Shield" will be held on Saturday 21 November at 11 am at several locations - at the Palace of Serbia, at the Belgrade Main Railway Station, "Nikola Tesla" Airport and at Batajnica military airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Promo spot for "Shield"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Police Brigade preparing for Shield 2015:*

























*Counter-terrorist Battalion "Hawks" from Serbian Army Special Brigade:*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Gendarmerie:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras":*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Serbian army and police helicopters:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Military Police Special Operation Battalion "Cobras":*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Shield 2015*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Modernized BOV of Serbian Gendarmerie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

During this video minister of police confirms that 7 Lazar 2 are also on order for Gendermery in this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

*151. Serbian Eternal Derby*







*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Special Brigade and Gendarmerie live firing exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

More:http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=b0061550-2b30-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

^^^Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Serbian police day*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Photos by:
Dimitrije Ostojić 2016

http://dimitrijeostojic.com/blog/police-day-2016/?lang=sr






Interesting part starts from 2:55

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

Anti-terrorist exercise of the police of Republic of Serbia and the Republic of Srpska




































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=1ae1883e-6d29-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian SAJ and Gendarmerie with SJP from Republika Srpska - Drina 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Special Brigade day:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian Gendarmerie armored vehicles in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Gendarmerie 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Serbian Police Antiterorist Unit SAJ - Krav Maga training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Gendarmerie armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

Gendarmerie anti-terrorist exercise "Nišava 2017"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian and Greek special forces exercise Falcon 17 in Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

^^^Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

proka89 said:


> Serbian and Greek special forces exercise Falcon 17 in Serbia


Which Sniper Rifle is it?
SV-98M or L-96?


----------



## proka89

muhammadali233 said:


> Which Sniper Rifle is it?
> SV-98M or L-96?


None of those, it's Sako TRG 42.


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Gendarmerie:*


































































Photos by Dimitrije Ostojic.
http://dimitrijeostojic.com/blog/sr/serbian-gendarmerie/


----------



## spN

I'd like to know about organization of Serbian Special forces.
MUP includes SAJ and Gendermerie and Military Includes Special Brigade which includes Hawks(Sokolovi),72. commando battalion and parachute brigade? But what about Military Police?

Zeleo bi da znam organizaciju specijalnih jedinica Srbije.
U MUP spadaju SAJ i Zandarmerija a u vojsku Specijalna brigada koja se sastoji od Sokolova.72 diverzantske brigade i padobranske brigade? A sta je s Vojnom Policijom onda? I zasto neke od jedinica specijalne brigade imaju amblem vojne policije? I sta je s Kobrama?


----------



## proka89

spN said:


> I'd like to know about organization of Serbian Special forces.
> MUP includes SAJ and Gendermerie and Military Includes Special Brigade which includes Hawks(Sokolovi),72. commando battalion and parachute brigade? But what about Military Police?
> 
> Zeleo bi da znam organizaciju specijalnih jedinica Srbije.
> U MUP spadaju SAJ i Zandarmerija a u vojsku Specijalna brigada koja se sastoji od Sokolova.72 diverzantske brigade i padobranske brigade? A sta je s Vojnom Policijom onda? I zasto neke od jedinica specijalne brigade imaju amblem vojne policije? I sta je s Kobrama?



Serbian Army Special Brigade consists of  Counter-terrorist battalion (Hawks), 63rd parachute battalion, 72nd 
Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion, and command battalion. Hawks are also part of military police.

MP special operations battalion Cobras is directly subordinated to the general staff, 3rd and 5th MP battalions are under Serbian Army land forces, and 25th MP battalion is part of Serbian Army Guard brigade.


----------

